# Installing a new receptacle help!



## Rehdarh (Sep 3, 2009)

I am wanting to install a brand new electrical receptacle in my attic.  I have it in my mind that I can connect a wire from the receptacle in my bedroom (directly below) and connect it up to the one I want to install in my third floor attic.  I have been researching into this but I am not sure if I am understanding the tutorials correctly.  Is this even possible? Or do I have to wire it all the way to my breaker box in my basement?  I know my question reaks of inexperience but any help would be much appreciated.  I welcome any links or help guides that can show me how to do this as well!

Thanks a lot,

Rehdarh.


----------



## locknut (Sep 4, 2009)

Rehdarh: There's nothing wrong in tying into the line below. Just follow sensible, safe practices as I suppose your tutorials dictate.  This sort of outlet extending is as commonplace as popcorn.  There are volumes of DIY guides all over the web and the DIY stores, but it's not that complicated with or without.


----------



## Rehdarh (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the reply,
It's good to know that this project can be done.

I'd feel a lot more comfertable if you could refer me to some proper reading material, whether that be an online DIY guide or a good book I can get.  I have looked myself but for a person as inexperienced as myself many of the tutorials sound very similar and am unsure if they are talking about the same problem I am.

Once again thanks a lot,
Rehdarh.


----------



## edlank (Sep 4, 2009)

It can be done.  A big practical issue is if the outlet junction box is already full of wire.  What you ideally want to find is an outlet that is accessible (maybe not the closest to your attic target) with a single cable entry.  To see if you have that, remove the outlet cover (safe to do with the power on *IF* you simply look) and see how many individual wires enter the box.  Three total from a single insulated cable is what you want to find.  Then you have an outlet box with some space to accommodate a wire from this outlet box to the new one.  After that, the rest is simply access.


----------

